# having fun with my pony



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

Id just like to say how much fun Im having with my pony this summer, ive only had him for a year but my gosh how attatched do you become!

He is just over 3 so cant be ridden yet but that hasn't stopped us having the best summer. We do lots of in hand hacks and long reining hacks, we play about with free lunging which im loving, and have had great results with. Just spending time with him in the field is so nice. He lives on his own in the day but has a welsh pony to play with over night.

I'd love to know how everyone else is spending time with thier horses/ponys this summer, wether its ridding or not i hope your all having lots of fun!

here is a picture of my lad having a good blast about today


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your gorgeous boy , he's lovely 

Its so nice to hear someone enjoying their pony without riding :thumbup:

My new driving pony arrives tomorrow, and I am looking forward to doing lots of ground and in hand stuff too. I spent years raising a large youngster in hand, we walked out for miles, every day was something to experience and learn, it was so good for us both 

Some people think its weird, I'm tired of explaining how much fun it can be 

Have you got good bridleways around you?

jessegee


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I have only had my pony for five weeks, and already our bond is quite strong. I love riding him, and we often just go out for a leisurely hack around the surrounding fields, bridleways or forest. He very rarely did this in his old home as the old owner was scared of him, so he's loving it 

But riding is not the end all and be all of owning a horse. Yesterday I just spent the evening grooming, and stroking him in the stable. I sat with him and just spent time with him. My personal opinion, things like that strengthen a bond more than riding does.


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

thank you jessegee, I hope your new pony is settling in well, its so exciting getting a new one! I definatly argee that riding isnt the be all and end all, I think spending time with them on the groud helps you to see a whole new persepctive. My other half was pulling up weeds in the sand paddock yeasterday, he was popping them in a pile to put in the barrow, bobby and I were quietly working on a circle free lunging up one end of the school, bobby suddlenly decided that i was boring and ran over to the pile picked up a clump of weeds and galloped round throwing it up and down, what fun for a baby horse! 

we don't have great paths around us but they are quiet and peaceful and there are just enough, its just ashame about the road we have to go on first, its so busy and i hate havng to walk him on it, but he is a gem. Do you have good bridle ways near you? Im defianly going to take him on holidays etc once we get sorted under saddle, just want him to have as much fun as i have.

Shady it sounds like your having a lovely time aswell, keep up the good work, your horse is defianly appreciating it  

emma


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Aahh he looks lovely, and yes you are right it isn't all about the riding it is about spending time with your horse and it sounds like you are doing it right


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Aww thats great, what a lovely pic as well! x


----------

